# Stellar Carson Vom Canisphere



## EmilyB (Mar 29, 2009)

We lost our boy this spring at age 9 to spinal cancer. It's been a rough time for us, shortly after that we had to let our 12 year old Doberman go as well. 

Someone once told me, when you lose a shepherd, your house will be the emptiest it has ever been - and that sure was the case.

We have been rescuing Dobermans the last decade, and were really searching far and wide for another (we have one girl still). Nothing seemed to fit or feel right.

It looks now that we really needed to fill the hole our boy Carson left, and as a result we stumbled across a guy in foster in MI. This is far from us, we are in Calgary, AB Canada.

We are looking at some various ways of getting him here, it will be mid-December as we are going away for a bit before then.

It's funny - it just feels so right. Please send vibes it works out for us!

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

So sorry to hear about you losing both your dogs. You must feel devastated. Sending good vibes for you and your next pupper.


----------

